# Rpg



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2012)

Ragazzi c'è qualcuno appassionato di questo genere? 
Sapreste consigliare qualche bel titolo?


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'è qualcuno appassionato di questo genere?
> Sapreste consigliare qualche bel titolo?



Recenti o anche vecchi?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Recenti o anche vecchi?



Non fa differenza. Per RPG intendo sul classico alla Diablo, per esempio.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

Mass Effect ovviamente, anche se rpg vero e proprio forse è solo il primo capitolo


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2012)

Gli RPG puri non mi piacciono, l'unica saga che mi piace è quella di Fallout che non è propriamente RPG.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Zelda, Final Fantasy VII, Crono Trigger e Xenogears


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

Ah, come non citare Deus Ex


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

Gothic 

Credo sia il gioco piu' bello al quale abbia mai giocato


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

A me é piaciuto da matti Demon's Souls, però é terribilmente difficile. Uno dei giochi più difficili della generazione
Poi c'é anche Dragon Age ma é più tattico. Senza dimenticare i Final Fantasy


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Ho giocato a Fable, non so se può essere definito RPG.
Un gioco vecchio vecchio si chiamava SILVER, molto carino. Un classico è Heimdall.

Ma devi giocare ASSOLUTAMENTE a Vampire The Masquerade. Sial primo, Redemption, che il secondo che se non sbaglio si chiamava Bloodlines: gioco SPETTACOLARE.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ora come ora sto giocando a Neverwinter Nights 2. Non so se qualcuno lo conosce.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho giocato a Fable, non so se può essere definito RPG.
> Un gioco vecchio vecchio si chiamava SILVER, molto carino. Un classico è Heimdall.
> 
> Ma devi giocare ASSOLUTAMENTE a Vampire The Masquerade. Sial primo, Redemption, che il secondo che se non sbaglio si chiamava Bloodlines: gioco SPETTACOLARE.



Il primo Vampires l'ho adorato per mesi interi! Ci perdevo i giorni a giocarci


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Agosto 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Gli RPG puri non mi piacciono, l'unica saga che mi piace è quella di Fallout che non è propriamente RPG.


Gli ultimi 2 fallout sono action rpg,senza dubbio.Solo che fanno parte del filone occidentale,ben diverso da quello giapponese che a me non piace affatto.
Sto rigiocando il NV per la quarta volta,ogni tanto lo riprendo


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 2 fallout sono action rpg,senza dubbio.Solo che fanno parte del filone occidentale,ben diverso da quello giapponese che a me non piace affatto.
> Sto rigiocando il NV per la quarta volta,ogni tanto lo riprendo



Si, anche a me gli RPG giapponesi non piacciono, sono troppo "pesanti" a mio avviso.
New Vegas l'ho finito 4 giorni fa completando Lonesome Road, 75 obiettivi su 75  idem con patate per Fallout 3  ma quanta spesa per le espansioni


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

E' il mio genere preferito, inteso però come RPG a turnistica. I Final Fantasy sono il top.

Ti consiglio:

Final Fantasy VI, VII, IX su tutti. Ma anche V, VIII e X non sono male. Un altro che considero un capolavoro è Chrono Trigger. Poi se sei ammalato di questo genere gioca a Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

jrpg classici tutta la vecchia epoca su ps1 e ps2...crescendo ho un po' lasciato il genere..

ora magari faccio piu' degli action rpg come appunto fallout,skyrim,mass effect ecc.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

rpg classici ormai non ne fanno più... cmq Final Fantasy tranne i più recenti e anche Zelda è tanta roba...


----------



## PyramidHead (1 Settembre 2012)

Assoultamente tutta la saga di The Elder Scrolls, a partire da quel grandissimo capolavoro chiamato Morrowind.
La saga di The Witcher, in particolare il 2 (di cui puoi trovare qui la mia recensione: http://www.playerinside.it/recensioni/52323-the-witcher-2-enhanced-edition-review.html) 
Poi Fallout 3 assolutamente, e la saga di Dragon Age. 
La saga di ME, anche se non può essere considerata propriamente RPG.
E infine, ti consiglio il primo primo Fable, nella versione TLC.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2012)

Dragon Age è bellissimo, e poi c'è Isabella


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Parassite eve 2


----------

